
IM aggregator eBuddy catches up to Meebo in popularity, claims nearly 10x more revenue - paulsb
http://venturebeat.com/2008/04/15/im-aggregator-ebuddy-catches-up-to-meebo-in-popularity-claims-nearly-10x-more-revenue/
======
rms
>While Meebo focuses on putting chatrooms all over the web with their Meebo
Rooms product — a group chat widget you can embed on other sites — eBuddy has
focused on building out its mobile offerings.

Focusing on mobile was definitely the better idea. It also sounds like they
are selling much more aggressive/invasive advertising than Meebo. And it
definitely doesn't sound like the users of eBuddy mind.

~~~
bilbo0s
All of that money is coming from the traditional web side though. As is
evidenced by this statement:

"Among our users are almost two million monthly uniques on mobile where have
not yet made any revenues."

My question would be, Why can eBuddy monetize while Meebo has such challenges?

------
apgwoz
Does anyone think that the name "eBuddy" versus "Meebo" might have something
to do with increase in popularity? I had never heard of eBuddy before, but
instantly recognized that it had something to do with communicating with
friends. Meebo on the other hand, provides no clues in it's name.

